# 11-1 Pair of Pomps



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Had to scratch the fishin itch somethin bad so i went out to the beach this morning and snagged these 2 little fat boys.. 

Beautifull morning .. was using fresh dead shrimp and berekly gulp egg clusters..

Also released a small (8-10) inch shark...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fat fish!



Things are looking a bit better. A couple more cold fronts over Louisiana and they should be here big time! I'm ready! C2


----------



## Alex100 (Apr 30, 2008)

What time did you caught them ??? I were at Pensacola Beach this morning but I did not get any hit ????


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice to see some pomps being caught.I am going in the morning to try and get some.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice looking pomps right there.. maybe 1 more good front will so it


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice fish Rich:clap:clap I have got to get out and do some fishing soon


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Alex

I was on the beach around 6 am or so.. first parking lot past portofino.. had a couple hits early but no fish , got these between 9 and 930.. was home by 1030..

Ryan 

Im always up for some kind of fishin.. 

btw 

these fried up nice.. they were really fat.. i dont know for sure but am thinking fall pomps just might taste better than spring ones.. 

rich


----------



## Alex100 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Rich,



Thanks for the reply, I were on the beach around 6:30, I had to leave at 8:30 got a couple cat fish and need to go home to take the family to the temple. I guess that I have left before they come to feed !!!



I am always missing the good time for some reason ???



Thanks again Rich, they are looking good.



Alex


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Good eating right there!!They'll be here thick this year i bet. Great catch.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry this is such a late reply to your post , but those are some very nice Pomps you have there! 

Good to see they are dropping by, maybe the temp is just about to be right on! Hope dinner was great!

Chris


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet Fish !!! pompano MMM goood


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job. Has the grass cleared out?


----------

